# oh great gas spill.into Lake Dillon



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's the article: Wrecked tanker dumps 4,000 gallons of gas on Loveland Pass | SummitDaily.com

As of yesterday, I don't believe anything has gotten into the Snake yet. They are monitoring it constantly.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

a tanker went off the road on loveland pass. right where another tanker went off the road on loveland pass. and i bet it happened there plenty of times before.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe it would be best if it got burnt off


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I have never seen the headline "Tanker Spillls 4,000 Gallons, Millions Without Water". I'm sure it will be fine.


----------

